

Good Engineer / Bad Engineer - ksowocki
http://owocki.com/good-engineer-bad-engineer/

======
rishi-dragon
A good Engineer is not afraid to push back in the interest of the company. A
bad Engineer is a cog in a system and cannot think for themselves.

